# How to load V box spreader in Truck!



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

Im just curious to how you guys out there load your V box Spreaders in your Pick-up's and dumps??
Are you guys more of the Manual Lifting or the Crane type!?!


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

I built a stand out of 2x4' and plywood, when i get done i back upto the stand, unstrap and push the vbox out of my truck bed and onto the stand, then drive away. takes me close to 5 mintues to load and go or unload and go, 1 guy...but that's a poly spreader

Couple buddies of mine built A frames with chain hoists and just back under them, lift, go and then stabilize the box until needed later, or they install all winter and never remove.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I use the skid steer. Before I had it I set up some boat winches on 4 trees. Back in and crank it up.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

When I had a Vbox, I bought from a local who used a wheel loader. I tried loading by had from my own pile once. Too much like work, so I bought a tractor with a loader.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mick;829897 said:


> When I had a Vbox, I bought from a local who used a wheel loader. I tried loading by had from my own pile once. Too much like work, so I bought a tractor with a loader.


Funny. What do you use now? Under tailgate?


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Skidloader


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

2COR517;829909 said:


> Funny. What do you use now? Under tailgate?


Sold it and truck it was on. I don't do any sanding, anymore. It was a big money loser around here. One of those ideas I had that should have paid off, but didn't.


----------



## 4Seasonsmgt (Dec 15, 2008)

bought a smaller tractor like a 3520 to handle some of that small stuff


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Skid steer and A frames


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I help my uncle put his in his dump trucks every year and we use his excavator, it wicks realy slick. But if you don't have an excavator a tractor or a skid steer should work fine.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

i have a swenson v box and i put it in my truck with my wrecker xysport


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The sander stays on the truck year round.
If I had to take it off I would use the skid.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

used to use a SS, sometimes the forklift, and once in a great while the telehandler....now it's bolted to the frame and stays on year round....just use your loader at your salt bin


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

The swenson diamond myers sander have a V plate in the sander to chain onto. One word of caution is to make sure the mounts there are not rusted thin. Got one that let go, good thing it was still on the supports when it happen. I then used trucker straps and went around the underneath of the sander with two belts and loaded it with my tractor.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Used this gantry I've had for years. Had 8 ft. steel v-box gasser. Secured sander to 4 posts when not in use. Worked great for flatbed, but when I got the pickup I had to contort myself when unhooking sander in truck.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

backhoe and chain back the truck under


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

hydro_37;830289 said:


> The sander stays on the truck year round.
> If I had to take it off I would use the skid.


You keep them in year round!?! 
If you dont mind, How many trucks do you have and what do you do for a living??


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks VERY great Ideas i think im going to some how lift it up with the skid for the V box's .I just have to figure out how to lift it up with the skid....WITH OUT damaging the Spreader


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

If you dont have the lift, and have some property build a burm with the skidsteer or some blocks that you can the truck along side, and then drive the skid steer up the hill and lift it from there, just a thought.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Chrisxl64;832307 said:


> If you dont have the lift, and have some property build a burm with the skidsteer or some blocks that you can the truck along side, and then drive the skid steer up the hill and lift it from there, just a thought.


Fork Extensions?? easier and alot of other uses for them too. We've always just welded 3/8" chain hooks on the outside of each fork near the mounting plate, and then welded a short section of chain to the fork side of the fork extensions, this way when you pull out the forks dont stay with the load.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

gottaluvplows;832276 said:


> Thanks VERY great Ideas i think im going to some how lift it up with the skid for the V box's .I just have to figure out how to lift it up with the skid....WITH OUT damaging the Spreader


Most steel/SS spreaders have a lift hook at the balance point If your skid doesn't have one, weld a grab hook on the top of the bucket in the middle. Pick it right up.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Chrisxl64;832307 said:


> If you dont have the lift, and have some property build a burm with the skidsteer or some blocks that you can the truck along side, and then drive the skid steer up the hill and lift it from there, just a thought.


Why would you need a berm?


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

If his machine didn't have enough height. I meant berm as in an "earthen ramp." LOL


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Chrisxl64;832602 said:


> If his machine didn't have enough height. I meant berm as in an "earthen ramp." LOL


Thats a real tall truck  if you need a berm to get the forks under the spreader.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Sigghhh wasnt referring to using forks was referring if he way tryinfg to lift it with a chain.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Chrisxl64;832869 said:


> Sigghhh wasnt referring to using forks was referring if he way tryinfg to lift it with a chain.


Still don't see why you would need a berm.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Gives up trying to defend:crying:

Ok it seemed like an amazng thought in my recliner,,,at the time.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

towpro570;830190 said:


> i have a swenson v box and i put it in my truck with my wrecker xysport


You must have a Med. Duty wrecker? I haven't tried it, but I'm almost positive the boom on my super duty doesn't go up far enough.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

RepoMan207;832958 said:


> You must have a Med. Duty wrecker? I haven't tried it, but I'm almost positive the boom on my super duty doesn't go up far enough.


HD3500 Chevron twin line put wheel lift under side of truck extend boom out lift drive truck out from under it [ spreader is in k3500 single rear wheel ]


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh yeah, I see what your doing now.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

RepoMan207;833123 said:


> Oh yeah, I see what your doing now.


:waving::waving::waving:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Bought a old gas flat head fork lift for 300.00. Jumps out of gear and only moves a few feet at a time. Works great for stacking equipment and loading stuff on the trucks.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Steel spreaders required our skid w/forks...our newer poly's can be done by hand with exception removing from storage racking..


----------

